# Doppelte Werte rot markieren in gesamter Spalte



## Teilzeitphilosoph (24. September 2010)

Moinz.
Ich hab ein Problem mit einer Tabelle und vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Sie sieht so aus
"WertA" "InhaltA"
"WertB" "InhaltA"
"WertC" "InhaltA"
"WertD" "InhaltB"
"WertE" "InhaltB"
"WertF" "InhaltC"

Der Wert ist aufsteigend und niemals gleich. Bei Inhalt ist es auch aufsteigend aber manche kommen doppelt-mehrfach vor. Jetzt will ich alle gleichen Inhalt(e) rot markieren lassen oder sonst irgendwie hervorheben. Ich hab bei Google noch nichts dazu gefunden...ober bin zu doof zum Suchen. ^^ 

-bedank-


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2010)

Moin,



Teilzeitphilosoph hat gesagt.:


> Moinz.
> Ich hab ein Problem mit einer Tabelle und vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Sie sieht so aus
> "WertA" "InhaltA"
> "WertB" "InhaltA"
> ...



ich gehe mal davon, dass Du von Excel sprichst, oder ? ? 

Da würde Dir IMHO das Stichwort "bedingte Formatierung" weiterhelfen ...

Bspw.:
http://www.tippscout.de/excel-bedingte-formatierung-nutzen_tipp_1389.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teilzeitphilosoph (24. September 2010)

Ach so, entschuldigung. Du hast Recht, das hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Mein Fehler!
Das mit der Formatierung werde ich mir mal anschauen. Ich danke dir.


----------

